# Verband Hessischer Fischer: "Brandbrief" an Vereine



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2014)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Januar 2015

*Verband Hessischer Fischer: "Brandbrief" an Vereine​*In immer mehr Landesverbänden wird die Kritik am DAFV immer lauter. Kein Wunder, dass uns in der Redaktion immer mehr Informationen erreichen, schriftlich wie telefonisch oder per Mail. Gerade dann, wenn Landesverbandspräsidien/Vorstände und Geschäftsführer eigentlich bis dato immer für volle Unterstützung des DAFV gestanden haben, und das ab der "zweiten Reihe" dann nicht mehr so unbedingt, kritiklos und abnickend geteilt wird.

So auch bei uns vorliegenden Infos vom Verband Hessischer Fischer.

Langsam wachen selbst die bisher treusten Unterstützer des DAFV und ihrer Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, wenigstens ein Stück weit auf.

Wir berichteten ja bereits über den Verband Hessischer Fischer im Zusammenhang mit Gerichtsverhandlungen, bei denen sie gescheitert waren.

Da der VHF anscheinend noch auf Geld und Zuschüsse für die Verhandlungen und Gutachter vom DAFV hofft - und weil ja schon für "Rechtsstreitigkeiten" ein freiwilliger Fond beim DAFV eingerichtet wurde (die Hessenfischer haben ihren Anteil von 3.500 Euro (10 Eurocent/Zahler) schon eingezahlt. Ob sonst noch jemand gezahlt hat, wissen wir nicht, nur dass viele LV definitiv nicht gezahlt haben und nicht zahlen werden) - gab es wohl für alles, was Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und ihr DAFV veranstalteten, immer volle  Rückendeckung aus Hessen.

Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=289651


Am 22. 11. traf sich nun laut Informanten der Verbandsausschuss der Hessen, nach Begrüßung und Totengedenken war laut dieser gut informierten Kreise gleich der nächste Punkt (Top 3): 
*Deutscher Angelfischerverband – Situationsbericht und Neuigkeiten *

Dabei war die Situationsbeschreibung nicht mal ganz falsch.

Der Präsident Nentwig wäre mit 2 Vizes auf der HV des DAFV gewesen und er auch auf der Verbandsauschusssitzung, folgendes Fazit wurde sinngemäß gezogen:
>Der DAFV beschäftige sich momentan nur mit sich selbst, er gehe nicht nach außen. 

>Der Umgangston innerhalb des DAFV-Präsidiums lasse zu wünschen übrig. 

>Der entbrannte Streit um das Gemeinschaftsfischen sei nicht nachvollziehbar, da bis auf 3 Länder dieses Fischen im Fischereigesetz geregelt sei. 

>Vizepräsident Dr. Thomas Meinelt sei zurückgetreten. 

>Die finanzielle Lage des DAFV bleibe angespannt. 

>Der LV Bayern werde vorerst nicht wieder Mitglied im DAFV werden. 

>In 2015 müsse der DAFV sehr sparsam leben. Die gebildeten Rücklagen, würden in 2016 aufgebraucht sein. 
_(Anmerkung Red.: 
Nach unseren Infos sind die Rücklagen schon (so gut wie) alle 2014 verbraucht worden.
Man braucht nicht umsonst das Vorziehen fälliger Beiträge und die "freiwillige Umlage" - wäre ja unnötig, wenn noch Geld da wäre)_

>Eine Beitragserhöhung von 2,00 auf 3,00 Euro/Mitglied wäre bis nächstes Jahr verschoben.  

>Eine Beitragserhöhung im DAFV würde für die Hessen ca. 34.000 Euro Mehrbeitrag an den DAFV bedeuten, was zur Frage führe, ob man die Erhöhung an die VHF- Mitglieder weitergebe?
_(Anmerkung Red.: 
Interessant die Anmerkung, da wohl auch bei den Hessen inzwischen angekommen ist, dass wir mit unseren Berichten zur finanziellen Situation des DAFV recht hatten. 
Und am Ende die Vereine und deren Zahler dafür den Kopf hinhalten müssen)_

>Der VHF müsse sich  darüber klar werden, welche Leistungen er vom DAFV erwartet und ob der DAFV diese Leistungen erbringen kann oder nach einer Beitragserhöhung erbringen kann. 

>Notfalls wären Überlegungen über Verbleib oder Austritt im DAFV anzustellen. 

>Es würde ein starker Bundesverband gebraucht, jedoch wäre wohl in den letzten Jahren viel Geld ausgegeben worden, damit aber wenig erreicht. 

>Der DAFV müsse klar darlegen, wie gespart werden soll und wofür er seine Gelder ausgibt.  

*So weit, so gut..*
..... und nicht mal so falsch gedacht.

Für die bislang immer treu an der Seite des DAFV stehenden Hessenfischer sicherlich ein nicht unerheblicher Fortschritt im Erkenntnisgewinn!

Dass nun auch sie die von uns schon jahrelang bemängelte Finanzsituation endlich auch zur Kenntnis nehmen.

In wie weit der Verband Hessischer Fischer da weiter auf Grund dieser Erkenntnisse realitätsbezogen arbeitet, kann man beim TOP 7 (Verbandsbeitrag ab 2016) dann aber wieder getrost in Frage stellen.

Richtigerweise geht es zuerst um die rein "Hessenfischerspezifischen" Beiträge:
Bei der nächsten HV der Hessenfischer stehe die Angleichung des Verbandsbeitrages der ursprünglichen Altverbände FVK und LVSDFH, nach dem Fusionsvertrag, von 9 auf 10 Euro auf der Tagesordnung .

*Und jetzt der Hammer!!*
Trotz oben beschriebener Einsicht über mangelnde Finanzen und mangelnde Arbeit im Bundesverband wird nun bei den Hessenfischern darüber diskutiert, ob gleich eine Erhöhung auf 11 Euro angestrebt werden soll, um den erhöhten Bundesverbandsbeitrag 2016 bezahlen zu können!

Wegen dem DAFV-Beitrag, der ja "2016 auf jeden Fall" angehoben werde.

Und obwohl ja im VA der Hessenfischer mangelhafte Arbeit und Finanzen des DAFV dargestellt und erkannt wurden und diesbezüglich auch eine mögliche Kündigung ins Auge gefasst, wollen dennoch die Hessenfischer ihre Vereine rechtzeitig für eine solche Beitragserhöhung des DAFV "sensibilisieren"...

Dazu solle der Verbandsgeschäftsführer einen *„Brandbrief“* an alle Vereine verfassen, um diese zu "sensibilisieren" für eine solche Beitragserhöhung. 


*Kommentar:*
Wer auf der einen Seite einsieht, dass Finanzen und die für die Beiträge an den BV geleistete Arbeit des BV *nicht einmal den eigenen Erwartungen entsprechen*,  und der dann gleichzeitig einen "Brandbrief" an seine Vereine verschicken will, um diese für eine zusätzliche Beitragserhöhung für genau diesen  nicht den Erwartungen entsprechenden Bundesverband zu "sensibilisieren", den nenne ich persönlich:
_[kann leider wegen deutschen Rechtes so nicht veröffentlicht werden.....]_

Thomas Finkbeiner


PS:
Dass die Hessenfischer in 2014 ca. 29.000 Euro für Rechtstreitigkeiten ausgegeben haben, dabei bei 5 Verfahren für Vereine nur eines gewonnen haben, und zudem, "weil der der VHF hierüber erst viel zu spät Kenntnis erhielt" _(Frage der Red.: Für was hat man Verbände, wenn die nix oder zu spät was merken und mitkriegen?)_ , mit ihrer Klage gegen das RP Kassel gescheitert sind  (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=289651), sollte vielleicht bei den Hessenfischern auch mal zum nachdenken führen, wieso man von solchen Dingen zu spät erfährt und ob man vor Klagen mit guten Juristen einmal über Erfolgsaussichten sprechen sollte.

_PPS:
*Weil ja die Hessenfischer anscheinend manches zu spät bemerken, hier noch ein Tipp:*
Sollte der Verband Hessischer Fischer zur Erkenntnis kommen, beim DAFV zu kündigen, weil sie auch mit der *Beitragserhöhung für 2016* keine  Verbesserung der Arbeit des DAFV erwarten können, *müssten sie noch jetzt im Jahre 2014 kündigen!!*

Um nämlich am 01.01. 2016 wirklich raus zu sein - bei Kündigung erst nächstes Jahr (2015) sind sie sonst 2016 noch Mitglied im DAFV und müssen dann auch den höheren Beitrag bezahlen.

Nicht, dass es dann wieder heisst, man habe davon zu spät Kenntnis erhalten..._

PPPS:
Am Ende zahlt so oder so wieder alles der organisierte Angelfischer im Verein:
Weil entweder sein Landesverband aus seinen Beiträgen den Bundesverband und die dortige Beitragserhöhung mitfinanziert und so weniger Geld für die Arbeit im Lande hat.

Oder weil direkt die Erhöhung auf die Vereine umgelegt wird, die das wieder von ihren Zahlern holen müssen oder entsprechend Leistungen einschränken..


----------



## anglermeister17 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Verband Hessischer Fischer: "Brandbrief" an Vereine*

Bei dem, was da jetzt alles ans Tageslicht tritt, frage ich mich, warum es überhaupt noch EINEN im Verband organisierten Verein, bzw widerum zum organisierten Verein zugehörige Mitglieder gibt, nicht nur in Hessen, andere BL sind ja auch "betroffen"???!! Sooo viele, die man hier hört, sprechen von "Prinzip"- oder "Eigentlich müsste man..." usw.? Wann werden die Leute endlich aufwachen,und auch größere Gruppen ENDLICH MAL KLARSTELLEN. "Macht eure Sachen doch mit wem ihr wollt- aber nicht MIT UNS"! Der Punkt dessen, wo die "gesunde Toleranzgrenze" überschritten wurde, ist doch schon hundertfach erreicht worden? 
Und jetzt- kommen wieder, welche die mir ins Wort fallen und sagen: Aber die Vereine sind doch abhängig vom Verband und blablabla...

Ja, das sind diese allerdings- aber sie sind deshalb abhängig, weil diese es so wollten bzw wollen. WENN MAN WILL, gibt es auch andere Lösungswege- die wären auf kurze Sicht eventuell schmerzhaft, auch- oder besonders für den einzelnen Angler, keine Frage. Aber auf längere Sicht gesehen könnte man dann wieder etwas "Vernünftiges" Aufbauen. Weil sooo viel verbrannte Erde, wie die LV und auch der DAFV hier hinterlassen- da kann man nicht mehr viel kaputtmachen- so oder so. Also lieber GLEICH MIT EINEM NEUBEGINN starten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Verband Hessischer Fischer: "Brandbrief" an Vereine*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> also lieber gleich mit einem neubeginn starten.


#6#6#6#6#6#6

Gilt in meinen Augen für den Bundesverband, wie auch für die meisten Landesverbände (zumindest für die Ignoranten unter denen, die immer noch denken, dieser DAFV sei eine unterstützenswerte und zu finanzierende Sache)..


----------



## Blauzahn (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Verband Hessischer Fischer: "Brandbrief" an Vereine*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Kommentar:*
> Wer auf der einen Seite einsieht, dass Finanzen und die für die Beiträge an den BV geleistete Arbeit des BV *nicht einmal den eigenen Erwartungen entsprechen*,  und der dann gleichzeitig einen "Brandbrief" an seine Vereine verschicken will, um diese für eine zusätzliche Beitragserhöhung für genau diesen  nicht den Erwartungen entsprechenden Bundesverband zu "sensibilisieren", den nenne ich persönlich:
> *[kann leider wegen deutschen Rechtes so nicht veröffentlicht werden.....]*
> 
> Thomas Finkbeiner



So What...

Dann Gründe einen Verband, betreibe Lobbyarbeit und ändere das deutsche Recht, dann kannst du auch schreiben was du denkst #6

Zum Thema selbst bleibt anzumerken, das immer mehr erwachen und die einzig logische Konsequenz ziehen.
Der Zeitraum der Selbstfindung mag unterschiedlich lang sein, aber das Ergebnis gleich.

Mittagsgruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Verband Hessischer Fischer: "Brandbrief" an Vereine*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Der Zeitraum der Selbstfindung mag unterschiedlich lang sein, aber das Ergebnis gleich.
> 
> Mittagsgruß


Ist dann halt das Thema Kompetenz in den LV:
Wie kann das sein, dass das bei so vielen immer noch nicht angekommen ist?
(Und wenn wir Deppen und ignoranten Hetzer, die eh keine Ahnung haben, schon bei Vorlage der Bilanzen zur Fusion das fast genauso vorgerechnet hatten, wie können das die kompetenten und über jeden Zweifel erhabenen Funktionäre, Delegierten und Geschäftsführer der Landesverbände nur übersehen haben?)

Weil niemand gewarnt hat, vor genau diesem Szenario?

Weil sie meinten, sich gegen Logik wehren zu müssen, weil sie wohl meinten es doch besser oder wenigstens überhaupt hinkriegen zu können?

Kann das wirklich (in LV wie BV) das Ehrenamt leisten, wo andere zielgerichtet und professionell mit entsprechendem Personal arbeiten (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295330) ?

Was erwarten denn diese Landesverbände, die immer noch an diesem Bundesverband festhalten, von einem DAFV, in dessen Präsidium die Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach- Kasan, die einzige unter 70 ist, und Dr. Meinelt, der einzige mit wirklicher Kompetenz, entnervt das Handtuch warf?

Innovationen und den anglerischen Aufbruch in ein neues Jahrtausend??

Wieso müssen da auch die Hessen noch drüber nachdenken und träumen von einem "Brandbrief" an die Vereine, um diese für die Beitragserhöhung im Bund zu "sensibilisieren, statt gleich die vernünftige Konsequenz zu ziehen?
Der (Kon)Fusion konnten sie doch auch voll Begeisterung zustimmen!

Oder anders gefragt:
Haben die organisierten Angelfischer in den Vereinen immer noch nicht den Schuss gehört,?
Weil sie sich das weiter nicht nur alles gefallen lassen von ihren Landesverbänden, sondern das auch noch bezahlen?


----------



## Sharpo (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Verband Hessischer Fischer: "Brandbrief" an Vereine*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> So What...
> 
> Dann Gründe einen Verband, betreibe Lobbyarbeit und ändere das deutsche Recht, dann kannst du auch schreiben was du denkst #6
> 
> ...



Kollege...
An diesem aktuellen deutschen Recht haben viele der heutigen LV mitgewirkt.
Als anerkannte Naturschutzverbände...

Desweiteren ist der Witz an dieser Geschichte ja eigentlich der, LV verhindern sogar eine Aufweichung der Gesetze. Siehe z.b. Nachtangelverbot in BW.
Oder auch in SH.
Es sind also nicht immer die Politiker Schuld an Verboten für Angler.
Die Kollegen da oben pissen viel öfters dem Angler ans Bein als irgendwelche Politiker.
Dies zur Lobbyarbeit.
Ausserdem ist in den Jahren soviel von den LV kaputt gemacht worden, dass keiner mehr irgend einen Pfennig auf irgendwelche Verbände setzt.
Vertrauen verspielt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Verband Hessischer Fischer: "Brandbrief" an Vereine*

So ist das leider..............


----------



## Honeyball (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Verband Hessischer Fischer: "Brandbrief" an Vereine*

@Blauzahn: [OffTopic an]
Was soll immer dieses Gelaber?
Wenn der Spiegel oder der Focus einen Politskandal aufdeckt, schreit doch auch keiner danach, dass dessen Chefredakteur eine neue Partei gründen oder sich als Bundeskanzler zur Wahl stellen soll. #d#d#d[OffTopic aus]

Ansonsten ist es nur bezeichnend, dass offensichtlich auch führende Personen eines Landesverbandes so uninformiert sind, dass denen erst jetzt der Hauch eines Funkens von Erleuchtung aufgeht, dass da mit diesem DAFV und seinen Finanzen etwas nicht so ganz zu stimmen scheint. Nicht, dass wir hier schon über zwei Jahre genau davor warnen und ständig drauf hinweisen. Diese ewig Gestrigen schlafen den Schlaf des Vergessens und übersehens und zocken dafür lieber ihre Mitgliedsvereine und Beitragszahler ab, die wie immer auch noch treudoof bezahlen, ganz egal dass es dafür nicht nur keine Gegenleistungen gibt, sondern dieses Geld in Massen verbrannt und verschleudert wird.


----------



## kati48268 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Verband Hessischer Fischer: "Brandbrief" an Vereine*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> >Der VHF müsse sich  darüber klar werden, welche Leistungen er vom DAFV erwartet und ob der DAFV diese Leistungen erbringen kann
> Gedanken, die man sich unter Umständen, eventuell, vielleicht & allerspätestens zur Fusion hätte machen müssen? |bigeyes
> >Es würde ein starker Bundesverband gebraucht, jedoch wäre wohl in den letzten Jahren viel Geld ausgegeben worden, damit aber wenig erreicht.
> Da leuchtet doch glatt ein Teelicht an Erkenntnis in einer stockdunklen Höhle größer als Hang Son Doong?
> ...


Wäre interessant zu hören, wie sich die Vereine dazu äußern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Verband Hessischer Fischer: "Brandbrief" an Vereine*

Wenn der Landesverband um 2 Euro erhöht, werden das nicht wenige Vereine gleich nutzen, um gleich nen "runden" 5er draus machen, und die Schuld auf den LV/BV schieben, wetten?...........

Der organisierte Angelfischer zahlt und meckert doch nicht!

Und ist in der Mehrzahl damit auch zufrieden - sonst hätten sie doch schon lange andere Funktionäre gewählt - oder zumindest die aktuellen abgewählt..


----------



## Knispel (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Verband Hessischer Fischer: "Brandbrief" an Vereine*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn der Landesverband um 2 Euro erhöht, werden das nicht wenige Vereine gleich nutzen, um gleich nen "runden" 5er draus machen, und die Schuld auf den LV/BV schieben, wetten?...........
> 
> ..



Ich würde einen 10er davon machen - das Geld bliebe aber im Verein und könnte nutzbringener verwendet werden als die Abgabe an den BV .


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Verband Hessischer Fischer: "Brandbrief" an Vereine*



Knispel schrieb:


> und könnte nutzbringener verwendet werden .



"könnte"?  - "könnte" könnte vieles.....

nur, wer glaubt noch ernsthaft dran?

Ein Verein, der solche Landes- und Bundesverbände mit finanziert, der zeigt doch in meinen Augen an Hand der ganzen vorliegenden Infos schon, dass sie keine Ahnung haben und auch nicht verantwortungsvoll mit dem Geld der Zahler umgehen wollen.

Anderswo wie auch in Hessen.....

hätte, hätte - Fahrradkette..............


----------



## Fr33 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Verband Hessischer Fischer: "Brandbrief" an Vereine*

Mal was anderes.... ich bin ja leider nicht mehr im Vorstand meines derzeitigen Vereines in Hessen....

 Ist auf der JHV eine Informationspflicht über dieses Schreiben vorgegeben? ich habe die Befürchtung, dass ich das als Nicht-Vorstandsmitglied nicht über sowas informiert werde....


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Verband Hessischer Fischer: "Brandbrief" an Vereine*

Doch, Du wirst doch informiert, soweit es geht -  hier im Forum jedenfalls....................

Die Frage, ob Du von Verein oder Verband ( ob Kreis, Bezirk, Regional, Land, Bund) informiert wirst, war ja wohl eine rhetorische, oder?

Wird in Hessen auch nicht anders sein, als im Rest der Republik.....


PS:
Nur mal nachgucken, auf wie vielen Seiten von Vereinen und Verbänden im DAFV z.B. zeitnah der Rücktritt des DAFV-Vizes Dr. Meinelt veröffentlicht wurde - oder ist sowas zu unwichtig?

Wir fanden das jedenfalls nicht unwichtig und haben es veröffentlicht....


----------

